# When was the last time you went fishing?



## MissouriBassin (Feb 13, 2007)

Last time I went was early November. It seems like so long ago. Maybe because it was? lol. Bought a new boat and a few new baits and can't wait for this white stuff to quit falling from the sky. There have been so many days lately I have said to myself "I sure am bored, if the weather was a bit more cooperative I would be on the water right now". But I must resort to dreaming about that first day out on the water. It will be so sweet.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 13, 2007)

Yesterday after work. 72 deg, w/sun and 15 mph wind from the south. Cought 4 in about 45 min on a jig pitching docks.

God I do love West Texas.

D.R.


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2007)

D.R. said:


> Yesterday after work. 72 deg, w/sun and 15 mph wind from the south. Cought 4 in about 45 min on a jig pitching docks.
> 
> God I do love West Texas.
> 
> D.R.




Rub it in D.R.!

Last time I went was early October. Now I just surf the net and buy stuff waiting for March!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 13, 2007)

I went about a week ago when we had the heat wave out here. It was 81 on my back porch in the shade. 8) I cought a few dinks at the local pond on a texas riged senko.


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2007)

Splash said:


> Tournament last saturday, another this saturday and again the next saturday with pre-fishing in between!



How did you do?


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 16, 2007)

We had a tournament on the 21st of January, I've been playing catchup making baits since then, but I better get going, we have a tournament the 25th of this month!


----------

